# Would this look good on kitchen cabinets?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Would look fine, just make sure to order ones with the exact same spacing between the screws. If not the old screw holes will show up.


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

:thumbup: Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I agree, those would look good. I think with golden oak it's important to go pretty contemporary/modern in your pulls, lest you end up looking like you redid your kitchen in that beautiful '70s Black Forest style. Hardware like this, it always reminds me of Hansel and Gretel : http://retrorenovation.com/2008/02/...olonial-modern-marriage-and-im-in-love-again/

Syd
www.hardtimesdesign.com


----------

